# Is a website a good idea or not?



## Pascale (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi,

I am just starting a new printing business and wanted to know what people think about websites.

Are they needed or are they just an expence that don't really pay off?

I was planning on doing one myself as I haven't got a lot of money but don't know how to get them to the top of the list on google or other searches?

Any advice would be appreciated 

Thanks
Pascale


----------



## Rilez (Jan 26, 2013)

I would say yes, they are huge!

Even if its a simple Wordpress website, have something- it doesn't need to be exhaustive in the beginning. My advice is dont spend too much money on it until you can see your business is sustaining. I have a friend that is scrambling to get a website right now, clients will call asking pricing, etc and ask for their website. Clients literally say "are you even a real business" because they don't have one yet. 

Websites are the new front doors. Back in the "old days" people could see what your business was like by looking through the window and displays to see what you are about. My company is B to B, so this is a way for them to see into my company. Can they trust my company? My website shows them, that I am ready, expecting their visit, and care they are doing potential business with me. That's what a website can communicate. 

Once again just start somewhere and expand from there! There are ways to do it free or cheap (you always get what you pay for).

Hope that helps! Good luck!


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

mine works better then a yellow pages add since i have good local placement. sites are only as good as the way you use them, just like business cards. Sites dont have to cost much of anything if your willing to spend the time. Heck a college kid will put one together for you to help build their resume.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes very important. 
1. YOu can make money from around the world
2. It legitimizes you to SOME scale 
3. You can make money
4. It will DE-LIGITIMIZE you instantly if you don't have one.
5. It's a marketing tool
6. You can make money
7. You can communicate with potential and existing customers
8. You can make money
9. You can post policies
10. Did I say you could make money?

All kidding aside and most importantly: YOU CAN MAKE MONEY!


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Biggest thing is it is the new legitimizer.
After that, it is how far you want to go.
We run a retail and a contract site, as needs and uses are different.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Pascale said:


> I am just starting a new printing business and wanted to know what people think about websites.
> 
> Are they needed or are they just an expence that don't really pay off?


I cannot imagine how anyone is successful in this day and age without one. Almost all of our new calls that are not referrals come in from the website.


----------



## supergooch (Mar 12, 2013)

The first thing I do when I'm interested in a product or service is check to see if they have a web page. No web page, I usually move on unless what they are offering is hard to find or rare. The printing business is neither hard to find, nor rare. 

Get a site, but make sure it looks clean and professional.


----------



## Tiono (Jan 4, 2013)

80 % of the shopping starts at internet doesnt mean that all 80% sales are made on internet but the search starts there.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

All I read was the title and I will have to answer YES!!! 

As a buyer myself, I hardly ever deal with companies that don't have websites. For some reason it feels as if they are not trying to lure me in. Also of you have a crappy site, I will probably not buy from you. That makes it seem as of you don't care. 

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------

